# 52 lbs of  art



## Social Suicide (Feb 17, 2013)

Muscle bike? Camper bike? too cool.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 17, 2013)

Love it!!!!!!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 22, 2013)

*52 lbs -- hence the name*

They knew what they were doing when they called them a muscle bike -- lol -- nice color -- looks good


----------

